# Do you have a favourite Christmas song or carol.



## DaveH (15/12/17)

If you have a favourite Christmas song or carol why not share it here.

This one is an old favourite


Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/12/17)

The First Noel- Elvis Presley.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/17)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/17)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/17)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

DaveH said:


> If you have a favourite Christmas song or carol why not share it here.
> 
> This one is an old favourite
> 
> ...




@Dave I'm dreaming of an honest government Xmas, but I have my doubts...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

Silent Night always make me choke up, as does Auld Lang Syne (sorry, I know you asked for Xmas carols but it's part and parcel of the season). Too sleepy to try to find Silent Night on Internet now though ... maybe someone else would be so kind ... ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (16/12/17)

Hooked said:


> I'm dreaming of an honest government Xmas, but I have my doubts...


@Hooked Nothing wrong with high hopes 

I'm sure you will have some favourite Christmas songs/carols from time past 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (16/12/17)

Hooked said:


> Silent Night always make me choke up,


Just for you @Hooked 
I chose Silent Night with a female singer and I can think it is you singing it.
I'm just an old sentimentalist 


Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb (16/12/17)

Sounds of silence. 

Bah humbug.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

Last Christmas - by WHAM

This was one of my favourite songs by them back in the day. Released in 86. High school. Remember listening to this song going out with friends on weekends. What times!
(Oh, how the music has changed)
Can't believe George Michael is no longer...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (16/12/17)

craigb said:


> Sounds of silence.
> 
> Bah humbug.



Santa won't come and visit you if you don't behave yourself.  

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (16/12/17)

DaveH said:


> @Hooked Nothing wrong with high hopes
> 
> I'm sure you will have some favourite Christmas songs/carols from time past
> Dave



Silent Night ... see above post. But I don't have it on CD or anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/12/17)

Just because this expected of me:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DaveH (16/12/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Just because this expected of me:




Just wouldn't be Christmas without "Rudolf the red nosed reindeer"

Dave

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DaveH (16/12/17)

Boney M's "Little Drummer Boy" with lyrics (words to you and I) so you can sing along. 



Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (16/12/17)

Wouldn't be Christmas without this one - got words as well 



Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (16/12/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Just because this expected of me:



I'm shocked you even know what Christmas is you heathen  

Actually I'm more shocked that you have a Xmas song.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## craigb (17/12/17)

Ohh, I forgot about this one - WARNING, 18+, snowflakes would be advised to carry on scrolling past this.

Edit
My absolute favorite Christmas song is rather offensive.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## acorn (17/12/17)

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (17/12/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (17/12/17)

acorn said:


> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


And personal favourite version:



Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyro (17/12/17)

Local is lekker. Where my coastal brasse at?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## acorn (17/12/17)

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (17/12/17)

craigb said:


> Sounds of silence.
> 
> Bah humbug.


Took the words right out of my mouth.

Wish I did but I have absolutely no Xmas spirit. Carols drive me nuts. I find they break my concentration while plotting to steal Xmas.

Sorry...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (17/12/17)

DaveH said:


> Just for you @Hooked
> I chose Silent Night with a female singer and I can think it is you singing it.
> I'm just an old sentimentalist
> 
> ...




@Dave Beautiful ! Thank you so much!  I wish I could sing like that!


----------



## DaveH (17/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Dave Beautiful I wish I could sing like that!


I imagined that is just how you would sound singing 
Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (17/12/17)

DaveH said:


> I imagined that is just how you would sound singing
> Dave



@DaveH You have an active imagination!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (24/12/17)

Dave


----------



## SinnerG (24/12/17)

To answer the thread subject...

Christmas Song:



And I don't know anyone called Carol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

